# Conflict free diamonds



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I guess this forum is the place for this.

What do you think about this company?

http://www.brilliantearth.com/dispco...ageid=CONFLICT

I haven't researched it yet to see if it's legit.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Are you shopping for a diamond?

I think it sounds legit, but I have to say, coming from a heavily mined state, that any new jewelry seems to have a huge environmental impact. I just won't buy it. Conflict-free is good, but what it takes to get an ounce of gold or one diamond out of the ground seems unnecessary.


----------



## bluedaaria (Apr 26, 2004)

The minning of canadian artic diamonds does have a heavy environmental impact. I was researching this quite a bit recently as we were choosing our engagement and wedding rings last month. I found a company I was happy with (I am not at all affiliated with them!







hehe) called greenkarat.
( http://www.greenkarat.com/ ) they use recycled material (gold and gems) and lab created gems, instead of mining for new material. I purchased a very nice ring of recycled white gold and lab created emerald, with white gold wedding bands. I've received them and am so happy. Lots of compliments







and it feels good to explain to people the significance of my ring and why we didn't choose the traditional diamond








Another great option is to buy vintage/estate jewlery. Many large reputable jewlers have estate counters and can give certificats of authentation.

good luck shopping!!


----------



## pampered_mom (Mar 27, 2006)

I've never heard anything about them, but I have heard very good things about http://www.credjewellery.com/


----------



## Danelle78 (Dec 29, 2005)

Moissanite?
http://www.moissanite.com/moissanite_the_jewel.cfm


----------



## EBeth0000 (Aug 19, 2007)

You should also check out estate jewelry. I was adamant about not having "new" diamonds for our wedding, for various reasons but the ethics of the diamond industry among them as well as not thinking it wise to start our life together in debt for a anachronistic dowry-type symbol on my finger, but we lucked out and used some old family rings from the 'teens and '20s--I always get comments on how beautiful and unique they are.

I told my DH that if he hadn't been given those rings by his family, they are exactly like what I would have picked out myself. Plus, they are usually more affordable (not always) than newer rings. There is a local family jeweler in town who specializes in this sort of thing, and you can also find places online like this:
http://www.estatediamondjewelry.com/...id=27&cat_id=3

http://www.nelsonrarities.com/dir01-12/gallery.html

omg, I am having waaaaaay too much fun looking at these rings


----------



## Monarchgrrl (Aug 16, 2007)

Those are great sites! It's fun to look at, for sure. My DP and I decided to go with high quality lab created diamonds. It saved a bit on our pocket book too.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

:


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natensarah* 
Are you shopping for a diamond?

I think it sounds legit, but I have to say, coming from a heavily mined state, that any new jewelry seems to have a huge environmental impact. I just won't buy it. Conflict-free is good, but what it takes to get an ounce of gold or one diamond out of the ground seems unnecessary.

Yup.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Brilliant Earth is great....but buying a Canadian diamond is still buying a diamond and supporting the industry. Not to mention the environmental impact. I have moissanite and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it.


----------



## antiquediamondbuyers (Feb 22, 2021)

We are diamond experts here at The Antique Diamond Buyers. Antique Diamond Buyers | Local Diamond Buyers | Sell Diamonds Online - ADB


----------

